# Thank God My Psychiatrist Sees Sence!!



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Had to go for the first time as an outpatient for a progress update with my Psychiatrist. My GP has been trying to get me to cut out valium completely (I've done really well and am now down only to 2mg in the evening with my 30mg mitrazapene) but the days I've gone without, I've felt shaky, panicky and nervy and Horrible!!!Anyway, was dead frank with my Psych and told her, there has been so much **** doing on down we, as a family, just need some calm weeks to get back to some sence of normality - SHE AGREED!!!! and has advised me to stay on this dosage for at least 2 more months. Granted, it is addictive but frankly, I can live with this, all I want is to be given some time and some space to get back to normality.Hurray for common sence.Sue


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi SueI am glad you have a decent psychiatrist - I have been very fortunate to have various good gps over the years and my gp prescribes me valium 2mg to take on a "when needed basis". She knows that I will not abuse it and we trust each other.2mg valium is NOTHING anyway. When I was in my 20's I was prescribed valium following the removal of my tonsills as I had a terrible bilious turn 5 days after. My dad then died (aged 52) when I was 27 and along with the ibs.d I found myself on regular valium - 4mg three times a day! I had two young children and worked part time but I did manage. Eventually I cam off it but EXTREMELY SLOWLY - took me three months to decrease the dose gradually. (this happened when we discovered that I needed my gallbladder removed as well as having ibs.d!!)I feel there is a lot of "bad press" about valium and anti-depressants but when used properly they are a very good medicine to help us through various traumas.Have only just read your other posts - did not realise you had been so ill - I am glad you are improving now and hope you continue to do so.TTFNJudith


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Judith - yeah, doing much better now but 2006 has, so far, been a bit of a bummer to put it mildly. Yeah, I don't think 2mg is too much to get excited about really but it does seem to work well with my anti-d so fingers crossed for all of us for a better 2nd half of the year!!Sue


----------

